# anyone here ever used auto clutch



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi has anyone ever used auto clutch and if so how well does it work and is it like an automatic in start/stop traffic ?
pete


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

I had an autoclutch fitted by TB Turbos to a Ford Flair Autosleeper 1994, it is fitted under the bonnet and is like a worm drive which controls the clutch pedal, you can actually watch the pedal go to the floor as you press a small button on the top of the gear level, release your hand after selecting the gear and clutch will come in, all is tuned to the revolutions of the engine, and the changes are smooth.
My only reservations were in small parking lots with a lot of movement around you judgeing the time to move safely. IE supermarket car park. I can recommend TB Turbos very highly, £995 well spent if you want an automatic 
The whole is easily switched back to manual by a small toggle switch.

They also fit Fiat etc.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Pete, I can only echo what Barty has said.

Mine is fitted to a Transit turbo-diesel. I would have liked an automatic, but they are a nightmare off-road (mud, wet grass, etc) and not really suitable for a large coachbuilt 'tiptoeing' on soft ground (I'll wait for everyone to try and shoot me down on this, but my opinion is based on experience, believe me!)

The auto-clutch merely relives the physical strain of de-clutching, replacing it with a simple push-button on the gear lever. It's smooth, and pulls away beautifully. A small amount of practice is needed to become really proficient, but it's certainly not difficult to master! And it's perfect in stop/start traffic!

I also concur with Barty about slow manoeuvering. This is best done with your foot on the clutch for very fine, instant control (just the flick of a switch converts back and forth between the two modes).

If you have any physical problem with back, hips, knees etc, or indeed if you just want easy driving, I can wholeheartedly recommend the auto-clutch from TB Turbos. It's also supplied and fitted by another garage down south (in East Grinstead??? but I can't now remember). You'll have the benefit of manual transmission, and (almost) all the benefits of an automatic.

Barry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

In my opinion an autoclutch is not nearly as good as an automatic because you still have the discomfort (if you are a back sufferer) of manually changing gear. However, an autoclutch is efficient and reasonably easy to use. TB Turbo have a test vehicle so you can try before you buy. 

I was treasonably impressed but put off because I was told you had to have the autoclutch serviced/adjusted every year which in my case was a 500 mile round trip I could do without. Go on to their website for further information.


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

While Iagree with the previos post, you must remember the very low mileage that are usually covered by a motorcaravan, and it is quite easy to determine how your clutch is standing up to the use.
An automatic box with torgue converter is bound to be smoother and usually lasts for 120,000 miles, but you then have the cost of replacement, and that would be far in excess of £995. Horses for courses spring to mind


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*auto clutch*

hi all, thanks for your replies.
the reason for the question is, i had a accident whilst on a motorbike (it will be two years in june) and damaged my left leg, because of this i will have to change my van as things clearly are not going to get much better than they are now.
due to where i live and restrictive road parking,(busy street)i have an auto-sleeper clubman, which is difficult for me to get around inside 
(narrow between seats, and not easy to sit with feet up)i'm six foot four, so we are looking at the neauvo or possibly the marquis lancashire,(better value) but being peguot there is no automatic option, i can drive using the clutch except in heavy start/stop traffic rush hour /roadworks ect. just wanted to know incase i was wasting my cash.
pete


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

So Pete by the sound of it your case is similar to mine, in that I had a thrombosis in my left leg, and because of the time awaiting surgery my foot lost blood supply for about 7 hours. Surgery then damaged my nerve and even after extensive pysiotherepy I was still unable to use my left leg. So I went to TB Turbo's and tried with their demonstrator if it might allow me to drive again. And it worked, it gave me my independence back, made me a smiling miserable b*****. So I would say try them, you can't take the cash with you, good luck, life is a b**** but you will have the last laugh when you win.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Galathae is right - it's not as good as an automatic. However, it doesn't claim to be; it's merely an automatic clutch, that's all. But the driver only has to move the gear lever, nothing more.

I said "You'll have the benefit of manual transmission, and *(almost)* all the benefits of an automatic."

The benefit of a manual clutch when you're in boggy ground is well-known, just as the converse is true - automatics can be impossible drive out when bogged down. It's possible to gently 'rock' a vehicle out of a bogged-down situation when you have a manual clutch, but not so when that vehicle's an automatic.

For a motorhome (where driving on soft ground is almost unavoidable at times), an auto-clutch is an excellent compromise.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

TB Turbo normally attend the Peterboro M/H Show, just a thought if you are going or if you are not for that matter, they often bring down a couple of vehicles to demonstrate (turbo's and LPG installations not sure on Autoclutch). Might be worth phoning them to see if they are bringing down an Autoclutch equiped vehicle that you could try, they are extremely helpful and Peterboro isnt that far from Brum if you only went for the day!!


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Hi everybody

Am a bit confused by the comments about how difficult it is to drive an automatic in soft ground, snow etc.

I have been driving automatics for 40 years and have never seen one that does not allow you to select the gear you want by hand - in other words change gear yourself manually.

So why the 'perceived' problem with autos ?

Chris

PS I've got my hard hat on, all ready to be shot :lol:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Given the problem with the poster's leg an autoclutch would be fine. However I would still opt for an automatic. While an auto would not be available on a Nuevo, autos can be obtained on virtually any foreign van provided the buyer is prepared to have a left hand drive. For many this is preferable if like me 90% of your mileage is in Europe. Any UK dealer will obtain a LHD for you if you do not want to buy direct.

Problems with autos getting stuck in the mud are a mystery to me as well. I do not see that they are any different to manuals as especially on my vehicle you can select manual mode. I did get stuck in sand once on a beach in Spain along with about 20 others driving manuals.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

It's not driving on soft ground that's the difficulty. It's when the vehicle gets stuck that the problems start!

When a manual vehicle gets stuck, it is possible, delicately using the cutch only, to pull-forward/roll-back/pull-forward/roll-back (without changing the selected gear, either 1st, 2nd or reverse) until you can clear the rut the wheel has dug for itself. 

With an automatic it's virtually impossible to do this. 

Barry


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Barry

My experience has found I can easily rock the vehicle with the accelerator and the brake - no need to ride the clutch at all.
In ground I can't get out of, I've found manual gear boxes can't either.
I guess it's just experience and practice.
Most Brits have not driven automatics very much, if at all  

Chris


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

You've obviously found a technique that works for you, but normally automatics (by their very nature) don't permit the 'rolling-back' action that's essential when trying to 'rock' a vehicle out of it's self-dug trench.

I think what your technique involves is 'climbing out', where your brake stops 'sliding back', but that's not 'rocking'.

Barry


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps you're right Barry, all I know is, it works, in most cases.
You can 'rock' back by engaging reverse gear.

Naturally, I wouldn't be foolish enough to guarantee to get 'out' with an auto or a manual  

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8) I understand what you're trying to say about automatics not being able to rock back and forth. But it's just a matter of technique that takes a little practice. The worst I had was at a VOSA test 3 years ago. Our LPG converted 454 wasn't running too good and stuggled to get out of the brake test rollers. Just gave it a boost of petrol and we were away.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid it's not a matter of technique. Automatics are not designed to roll back (you're familiar with being held stationary on a gentle hill and only creeping back on steeper hills with an automatic), so you have to knock them into neutral or reverse. The problem occurs here because the change mechanism doesn't react and change quickly enough (unless it's some huge, long hole you're in!). Momentum is lost and the gentle rocking action doesn't happen. Some automatics are better than others (I assume torque converter design, but I don't know) but no automatic has the finesse under 'bogged-down' conditions that a manual clutch has, when operated by a delicate foot.

Barry


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

We'll have to agree to disagree.

40 years of driving automatics in many countries under many conditions, tells me I would never choose to drive a manual vehicle under any conditions, especially muddy ground.

It baffles me completely why any one would actually choose to drive a manual ??? what 'fun' to have to keep changing gear !

Reminds me of the 'discussions' I used to have when I owned an automatic Aston Martin DBS V8. 
Many misguided people think you can accelerate quicker with a manual - rubbish - 
I could make 0 to 60 in 4.7 secs in my automatic.
I can't think of many cars that can beat that - 2 perhaps ?

Chris


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

While I disagree with you, Chris, about 'automatics' and 'muddy ground', I do agree that in everyday driving, a modern automatic beats a manual hands-down.

The prejudices against automatics started years ago, when they sapped engine power to an unacceptable degree, and only had two or, at most, three ratios. They were so power-hungry that they could only really be fitted to vehicles with big engines (Daf Variomatic excepted).

Modern auto-boxes are slick, the torque converters use minimal power, kick-downs are well-designed, and they can be used just like a manual by selecting a chosen ratio.

But we'll agree to disagree where a coachbuilt, front-wheel-drive motorhome and mud are concerned!  

Barry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Barry and Sue. You refer to front wheel drive coachbuilt motorhomes. I have only ever driven a rear wheel Transit automatic Duetto so perhaps that explains why I have had no problems. Perhaps the original poster should look for a rear wheel drive automatic. I repeat they are fantastic and far better than an autoclutch in my opinion.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you wanted to see what alternatives are available you could visit the Mobility Roadshow, see http://www.mobilityroadshow.co.uk/Don2005/

peedee


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Auto Clutch*

Hi Just took delivery of Autosleeper Nuevo and had an autoclutch fitted, brilliant, no problems. I had to go down to kent to get it fitted but I am taking up the midland area franchise for fitting these clutches. It's worth buying the computer for re-programming the clutch control. It has over 1000 settings. used to have the old LeClutch for some 20 years, never had any problems. I'm a little worse than your problem, I lost a leg some 40 years ago, still haven't found it so rely on autoclutch for driving.

Jim the Fish (Birmingham)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

jimthefish said;



> I'm a little worse than your problem, I lost a leg some 40 years ago, still haven't found it so rely on autoclutch for driving.


 :lol: Nice to see you still have a sense of humour in the face of adversity Jim, we too are the proud owners of a Nuevo 2 berth, had it nearly a year, its a great little van. There are a few other Nuevo owners on here so you wont be alone if you have any queries :?: .

pete


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Jim, can you tell me more about the 'programming computer' for the AutoClutch, please? Mainly, how much does it cost?!!

Barry


----------

